# 1967 lemans body work



## LAZ (Nov 29, 2010)

i wanted to sandbalst the body at 1st but i decided to use a 6" da using 80 Grit sandpaper man on man idi it take me a long time to sand it down to the original paint it took me 4hr and all i did was the right side quarter panel is their a better way or am i doing it all wrong i start with 80 and end with 150 grit


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

LAZ,

Try 'turning off' the dual action part of your DA. Make it so that it only spins and you will cut through the paint a lot quick but be carefulnot to get carried away and cut too much metal. That may help speed things up. Looks like a nice project!

-Thor


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

LAZ said:


> i wanted to sandbalst the body at 1st but i decided to use a 6" da using 80 Grit sandpaper man on man idi it take me a long time to sand it down to the original paint it took me 4hr and all i did was the right side quarter panel is their a better way or am i doing it all wrong i start with 80 and end with 150 grit


i scrape the paint off with a sharp blade before i da it. speeds it up a lot.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it was easy women and children would be doing it! :cheers


----------



## LAZ (Nov 29, 2010)

Thor7352 said:


> LAZ,
> 
> Try 'turning off' the dual action part of your DA. Make it so that it only spins and you will cut through the paint a lot quick but be carefulnot to get carried away and cut too much metal. That may help speed things up. Looks like a nice project!
> 
> -Thor


i will try that thanks........


----------

